# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  The 40 happiest photos of 2012

## Coffee

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/happiest-photos-of-2012

1) The waving panda club 



7) The sailor and his wife



9) The space geeks who made it to Mars



21) This perfect Indian monsoon photo 



31) The gold medalist 



34) This happy couple just married in Seattle - Corianton Hale and Keith Bacon embrace after becoming the first couple to get married at Seattle City Hall in Seattle, Washington, on Dec. 9. Washington made history last month as one of three U.S. states where marriage rights were extended to same-sex couples by popular vote



39) The ridiculously happy polar bear 



More: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/happiest-photos-of-2012*

----------


## SmileyFace

Love all of these!

----------

